# Product Review: Gen7Pets Monaco Stroller



## Petguide.com

​



> Hey doggy… need a ride? Lola is a dog who’s always on the move – that’s why she was so excited to try out the Gen7Pets Monaco Stroller for herself.
> 
> Velcro dogs like to stick right by their people. But mobility issues can often make that impossible. Whether it be hot pavement in the summer heat, crowded sidewalks, a high-traffic shopping area, a recuperating dog or an aging friend; having wheels for your pet makes sense.
> 
> As Lola’s mom, both her and I (not to mention her human siblings) were eager to test out the Monaco Stroller by Gen7Pets, a dog stroller that claims to offer a luxurious solution for both pet and people. Whether it be hot pavement in the summer heat, crowded situations, a farmers market, a recuperating dog or an aging friend; having wheels for your pet makes sense.
> 
> *The Monaco Stroller by Gen7Pets features:*
> 
> An easy-to-open canopy that conveniently pops up under the canopy hood (out of the pet’s way)
> 
> A removable basket for easy carrying and storage (which means you don’t need to empty basket to close the stroller). It also folds down, and includes carry straps
> 
> Sleek-looking, oval-style frame
> 
> Its lightweight aluminum frame weighs only 17 lb and can hold up to 60 lb
> 
> Easy one-handed folding operation
> 
> Wheels with shock absorbers; front convertible wheels can swivel or be fixed
> 
> Ergonomically designed handle provides more kick space when pushing
> 
> A pad made with soft simulated angora, making it easy to clean
> 
> A parent tray with covered lid and water bottle holders _(can also comfortably hold a coffee cup or wine glass!)_
> 
> Single rear brake system for extra safety
> 
> An interior compartment that includes two adjustable tethers
> 
> What does Lola think of her new wheels? Here’s what she thinks after her test drive.


Read more about the Product Review: Gen7Pets Monaco Stroller at PetGuide.com.


----------

